# Bone size calculator



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone happen to know a link to a bone size calculator... I had one before in my bookmarks but I am not sure what I did with it. Basically you input the height of whatever humanoid figure you plan on creating and it spits out individual bone proportions... thanks for any help...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Try this:
http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was looking for.... Thanks so much, you are a life saver.


----------

